# Best tasting weed: 10 most scrumptious strains of pot



## burnin1 (Jun 3, 2015)

From The cannabist.com


*Best tasting weed: 10 most scrumptious strains of pot*

*Our pot critic offers a list of the best tasting weed strains that may spin you out, knock you down or have you chasing an ice cream truck - but regardless of the effect will taste divine*

Published: Jun 3, 2015, 8:49 am 

By *Jake Browne*_, The Cannabist Staff_

Are there strains of marijuana that taste like gasoline, old tires, skunk spray or, as The Cannabists Ry Prichard told CBS News, death? 
Absolutely. 

For many, believe it or not, these are desirable traits. For those looking to smoke something that doesnt have the olfactory appeal of an abandoned garage, there is hope.

Hundreds of strains exist that resemble something youd find in a supermarket as opposed to behind it  even Baskin Robbins only boasts 31 varieties. Flavor has become paramount in modern cannabis as more high-end consumers turn to vaporizers with low-heat functionality instead of joints or bowls, where strains flavor profiles lose their punch after only a couple hits. 

Here are 10 strains that may spin you out, knock you down or have you chasing an ice cream truck  but regardless of the effect will taste divine. 

In no particular order:
*Game Changer (hybrid)*



An example of Grape Ape from another Colorado dispensary. (Ry Prichard, The Cannabist)After finally having a chance to try Game Changer on a recent trip to Los Angeles, I am now convinced it isnt just a clever name. It almost immediately brought back memories of grape-flavored Big League Chew, although distinctly more sour. The trichomes everywhere didnt hurt, either, as that bag was also always coated. Undertones of citrus sold me, though, as back in my bartender days I was convinced I could make my grape lemonade drink a huge hit. I didnt, but that shouldnt stop you from trying Game Changer.
_*Runner up:* Grape Ape_
*Thin Mint Girl Scout Cookies (hybrid)*

Im so bored of Cookies I wish theyd only go on sale once a year, but people cant stop clamoring over this particular cut. (More of a Samoas man myself.) If youre looking for crisp mint with an even fresher pine behind it, this is your strain. The best iterations seem to have lost the floor-cleaner elements from its Durban Poison lineage altogether, leaving a sweetness that helps mask the OG Kush rubber undertones. You happy, Cookies monsters?
_*Runner up:* Chocolope_
*Tangie (sativa)*



An example of Tangie from another Colorado dispensary. (Ry Prichard, The Cannabist)Guess what Tangie tastes like? Ill give you a moment. Everyone who said tanning lotion please turn off your screen. A mix of Cali Orange and Skunk, its positively flush with limonene, the terpene that gives oranges their delightful citrus smell. More like the flesh of a clementine than the rind, theres still faint white pepper and skunkiness in the strain that some people cant help but pick up on, like a Canadian producer who once visited my house. I accused him of having no sense of smell. Its one of the easiest strains to identify and a regular concentrate contest winner.
_*Runner up:* Orange Juice_
*Strawberry Cough (sativa)*

When our own Brittany Driver reviewed the cough (photographed above) last year, she noted It tasted sweet and after the first hit I was struck with a significant fruity flavor, which is exactly what youre looking for. More fresh strawberry shortcake than the overly sweet, individually wrapped candies, the haze present will account for that hint of stale baked goods youll get that balances the strain. To watch a biography on the strain  yes, thats a thing  click here. 
_*Runner up:* Arjans Strawberry Haze_
*Big Buddha Cheese (indica)*



Space Queen from Dank Colorado. (Jake Browne, The Cannabist)Perhaps I read too much of The Stinky Cheese Man and Other Fairly Stupid Tales series as a child, but bold fromage has never done that much for me. When Big Buddha Cheese is done properly, though, many fall for the robust, tangy funk that it emits. If left to run a little longer, it jumps to the next level, almost like a Roquefort (though hopefully sans the mold). Admittedly, I was tempted to go with Space Queen but the BBC is the pure queso experience. Feel free to pair it with any other strain on this list.
_*Runner up:* Space Queen_
*Black Cherry Soda (hybrid)*

An old-school strain used frequently by TGA genetics, Black Cherry Soda is one instance where the breeder said, You know what? Lets be as on the nose as possible this time. Opening the jar, youll be hit with overripe Hudson cherries and a sugary earthiness thats hard to place. That is, until you smoke a little. While theres zero fizz, those soda notes come in and are decidedly more cola meets syrup with a fair amount of round molasses that will linger. Just dont smoke it out of a can.
_*Runner up:* Berry White_
*Blue Dream (hybrid)*



An example of Blue Dream from a different Colorado dispensary (Ry Prichard, The Cannabist)Someday I will shut up about Blue Dream. Today is not that day. When I polled friends on Facebook, this strain came up more than Candy Crush Saga invites. As the popularity of the indica dominant Blueberry continues to wane, the Dream adds spice and hints of pine from the Haze genetics that combine well with the traditional blueberry sweetness. The result is a weird pancake youd pay entirely too much for at a hipster brunch. Thankfully, youll be much more satisfied with the Blue Dream.
_*Runner up:* Super Blue Dream_
*Sugar Black Rose (indica)*

Definitely a dark horse for this list of best tasting weed, its one of the most memorable strains Ive smoked so far in 2015. When I pass people a bowl, they immediately ask whats in it. This is bold, sugary tropical fruit distilled into nug form, akin to walking in the club with a bottle of Hypnotiq or Alize. Floral notes can be a downside  no one likes smoking perfume  but in the Sugar Black Rose its barely detectable as you inhale. It even comes from Delicious Seeds.
_*Runner up:* Fruit Juice/Juicy Fruit_
*Super Lemon Haze (sativa)*



An example of Super Lemon Haze from a different Colorado dispensary (Ry Prichard, The Cannabist)An old favorite, heres what I wrote about Super Lemon Haze back in February of 2014: The key to a good SLH is all in the nose. Sure, youll get the eponymous lemons up front, but what Im always smelling for is a faint buttery aroma. Its like a marijuana movie theater with clean floors. That touch of savory is always what separates average hazes from the stellar in my experience. Butter and lemons? Sounds like the perfect pairing with seafood in less-landlocked states. 
_*Runner up:* Lemon G_
*Booger (hybrid)*

Im not here to judge.
_*Runner up:* Cat Piss_
Topics: best tasting weed, Big Buddha Cheese, Black Cherry Soda, Blue Dream, Game Changer, strain review, strawberry cough, Sugar Black Rose, Tangie, Thin Mint Girl Scout Cookies


----------

